# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Jedno pričate drugo radite

## posjetiteljica

Pozdrav svima,

mama sam i pratim ovaj forum no nisam se nikad registrirala,do sada.
Ima stvarno korisnih stvari i svaka čast na trudu,no ima jedna stvar koju Vam jako zamjeram.

Nekoliko rasprodaja unatrag ste uveli kontrolu robe,znaći zaflekana,poderana,podrapana,izblijeđena i oštećena roba SE VRAĆA!!.
Bila sam na zadnjoj rasprodaji i u onoj tako reći žurbi nisam detaljno pregledavala svaki komad odijeće,jer su mi vrijeme skratile (volonterke i ostali iz rodine udruge koji su pregledavali robu na predaji),kad sam došla doma,ok 10 komada 7 ih je sugurno bilo flekavo i poslije pranja te mrlje još uvijek nisu oprane ,a o cijenama za komad te odijeće uopće ne želim govoriti. Kad se spajaju oni kartončići na odijeću ,trebaju se spojiti na mjesto na kojem se osijeća neće uništiti ,napraviti rupica kad se bude skidao.A pola ove odijeće koju sam kupila na rasprodaji je bilo kupljeno od iste šifre prodavatelja,a svaka majica je bila doslovce probušena od pištolja za etikete,kad sam skinula kartončić!Tako da sam kupila svepoderani i s rupicama!!

Volonterke su jednostavno amaterke i očito nisu ni za ovako banalne i jednostavne poslove,kad ih obavljaju ovako neuredno!

Cijene koje pišu na vašoj stranici (kakve bi otprilike trebale biti za koji komad odjeće i obuće) sa cijena na rasprodaji 101 razlika.

Da skratim  :Smile: 
Htjela sam reći da jako nemarno i bezobzirno radite!! ( na pregledavanju i predaji robe)

----------


## Mima

Krajnje je vrijeme da angažirate profesionalne volonterke   :Wink:

----------


## posjetiteljica

Pozdrav svima,

mama sam i pratim ovaj forum no nisam se nikad registrirala,do sada.
Ima stvarno korisnih stvari i svaka čast na trudu,no ima jedna stvar koju Vam jako zamjeram.

Nekoliko rasprodaja unatrag ste uveli kontrolu robe,znaći zaflekana,poderana,podrapana,izblijeđena i oštećena roba SE VRAĆA!!.
Bila sam na zadnjoj rasprodaji i u onoj tako reći žurbi nisam detaljno pregledavala svaki komad odijeće,jer su mi vrijeme skratile (volonterke i ostali iz rodine udruge koji su pregledavali robu na predaji),
kad sam došla doma,ok 10 komada 7 ih je sugurno bilo flekavo i poslije pranja te mrlje još uvijek nisu oprane ,a o cijenama za komad te odijeće uopće ne želim govoriti. Kad se spajaju oni kartončići na odijeću ,trebaju se spojiti na mjesto na kojem se osijeća neće uništiti ,napraviti rupica kad se bude skidao.
A pola ove odijeće koju sam kupila na rasprodaji je bilo kupljeno od iste šifre prodavatelja,a svaka majica je bila doslovce probušena od pištolja za etikete,kad sam skinula kartončić!Tako da sam kupila svepoderani i s rupicama!!

Volonterke su jednostavno amaterke i očito nisu ni za ovako banalne i jednostavne poslove,kad ih obavljaju ovako neuredno! 

Cijene koje pišu na vašoj stranici (kakve bi otprilike trebale biti za koji komad odjeće i obuće) sa cijena na rasprodaji 101 razlika.
Koju cijenu sam platila za  majice!Probušene!Prljave!  

Da skratim,
Htjela sam reći da jako nemarno i bezobzirno radite!! ( na pregledavanju i predaji robe)[/quote]  :Evil or Very Mad:    :/

----------


## MIJA 32

Baš mi je žao što imaš loša iskustva,ljudi su uglavnom zadovoljni.
Volonterke su zaista prilično nemarne i nesposobne zato te pozivam da dođeš na jednu primopredaju/rasprodaju i vidiš kako to točno izgleda.
Ne nisam htjela biti zločesta nego mi jednostavno nije jasno zakaj robu nisi pregledala prije kupnje i zašto misliš da bi mi trebale detektirati svaku flekicu;ja i kad kupujem u dućanu dobro pregledam stvari i masu puta sam naišla na krivo preštepano ili odšiveno.

----------


## MIJA 32

Baš mi je žao što imaš loša iskustva,ljudi su uglavnom zadovoljni.
Volonterke su zaista prilično nemarne i nesposobne zato te pozivam da dođeš na jednu primopredaju/rasprodaju i vidiš kako to točno izgleda.
Ne nisam htjela biti zločesta nego mi jednostavno nije jasno zakaj robu nisi pregledala prije kupnje i zašto misliš da bi mi trebale detektirati svaku flekicu;ja i kad kupujem u dućanu dobro pregledam stvari i masu puta sam naišla na krivo preštepano ili odšiveno.

----------


## posjetiteljica

Nosila sam jednom i ja robu na rasprodaju,pa su mi vratili oko 10komada,a ta roba naspram ove koju sam ja kupila,ma....

----------


## daddycool

dobar ti je naslov topica

ne znam samo na koga se odnosi

udruga još nije ustrojila policiju koja bi nadgledala rad volonterki/volontera te ih slala na odsluženje kazne ukoliko se ne pridržavaju pravila, ali valjda bude i to u budućnosti. da, postoje pravila kako se roba splinta i da, nažalost ne drže se svi tih pravila.

što se tiče kontrole kvalitete, to je definitivno pozitivna stvar ali svejedno mi nije jasno kako si mogla kupovati nešto ako to nisi osobno prije pregledala, pa makar i dok si čekala u redu za blagajnu.

što se cijena tiče i to mi nije jasno zašto je problem. Udruga preporuča cijene a na prodavateljima je da sami odrede točnu cijenu i ona je jasno vidljiva na onome što kupuješ, pa 'ko voli nek izvoli.

mene žalosti da si osjetila potrebu registrirati se tek kada si imala nešto za kritizirati

----------


## pikulica

Ja sam bila na 2 rasprodaje, volontirala nisam   :Embarassed:  (još).  
Da volontiram ne znam kako bih odradila taj posao, dobro ili manje dobro...
 Ali kao što MIJA32 reče, bilo i stvarno dobro da posjetiteljice dođeš na slijedeću rasprodaju i pomogneš onima koji baš nisu dobro odradili, možda jer nisu znali kako. Baš bi bilo dvostruko korisno svima, tebi jer bi ubuduće kupovala ljepše sređenu robu i nekome pomogla, a njima jer bi im netko pomogao i nešto novo bi naučili  :Love:

----------


## larmama

> Bila sam na zadnjoj rasprodaji i u onoj tako reći žurbi nisam detaljno pregledavala svaki komad odijeće,jer su mi vrijeme skratile (volonterke i ostali iz rodine udruge koji su pregledavali robu na predaji),kad sam došla doma,ok 10 komada 7 ih je sugurno bilo flekavo i poslije pranja te mrlje još uvijek nisu oprane ,a o cijenama za komad te odijeće uopće ne želim govoriti.


niš mi nije jasno, kako su ti volonterke i ostale skratile vrijeme  :?

----------


## Ria

Cure, razumijem ja vaš point, ali razumijem i posjetiteljicu.

Ja sam na rasprodaji bila jednom, nije mi se svidilo što sam tamo vidila, nisam otišla više i voila. 
No to ne znači da ne cijenim vaš trud oko toga, no ne možete tražiti da samo zato što je volonterski ne podliježe kritici. 
Pa prve ćemo kritizirat nešto što se radi humanitarno i dobrovoljno, a ne odradi se dobro i na korist onih za koje se radi. 
Pa tako i ovo...ako netko nešto radi dobrovoljno i dalje stoji da to mora raditi kako treba. 
Inače nek ne radi, nitko ga ne tjeras, nije li tako?

I ne možete svaki put kad netko nešto kritizira dati odgovor poput "Dođi pa ti napravi bolje!"...mislim da to nije ok.

----------


## pikulica

Ria, razumijem ja i posjetiteljicu, samo mislim da kritika treba biti konstruktivna i dobronamjerna. 
I ti si možda izvana vidjela neke stvari koje cure nisu primjetile u onoj gužvi, a možda bi cijenile i pomoglo bi im da im neko konkretno kaže ili napiše što je to  :Smile:

----------


## stella

*Volonterke su jednostavno amaterke i očito nisu ni za ovako banalne i jednostavne poslove,kad ih obavljaju ovako neuredno!*

Da,draga posjetiteljice,naravno da smo amaterke, ali svejedno smo VOLONTERKE.Znači da smo svojom dobrom voljom doše obaviti posao kako najbolje možemo,ostavljajuć djecu,neke od nas i vodeći sa sobom,pa te svakako i ja pozivam da nam se pridružiš na sljedećoj rasprodaji,i da nam pomogneš naučiti te tako banalne stvari.

----------


## Ria

> Ria, razumijem ja i posjetiteljicu, samo mislim da kritika treba biti konstruktivna i dobronamjerna. 
> I ti si možda izvana vidjela neke stvari koje cure nisu primjetile u onoj gužvi, a možda bi cijenile i pomoglo bi im da im neko konkretno kaže ili napiše što je to


Slažem se...no kad je čovjek rezigniran i ljutit često ne izabere prave riječi.
Ali znam što si htjela reći.

Kad sam ja primjetila to što jesam pokušala sam dobronamjerno i konstruktivno ukazati na te propuste nekim curama koje su sudjelovale u organizaciji, a koje površno čak i poznajem pa mi je bilo lakše reći njima nego nekome koga ne poznajem uopće, no dobila sam dobro poznat odgovor: "Drugi put ti dođi i volontiraj ako misliš da znaš bolje!". 

Tu sam odustala od razgovora jer je po meni takav odgovor nepristojan, bezobrazan i ne pokazuje nikakvu želju da se kvaliteta rada podigne na višu razinu, kao i zadovoljstvo korisnika.

To što radite je super i vjerujem da većina radi kako treba, no uvijek se nađe onih koje fušaju, a pri tome ne podnose ni dobronamjernu kritiku i onda je sasvim normalno da svako toliko izađe nekakav ovakav post.

Ja sam pokušala reći, kritika nije prihvaćena, nije mi pdalo na pamet otvarat post, no nisam više otišla tamo i kad me pitaju ljudi za mišljenje iskreno kažem kakvo stanje sam ja doživjela. 

Žao mi je da nije drugačije.

----------


## stella

Ria,način na koji se posjetiteljica na ukupno svom 5. postu izrazila je zbilja vrlo uvredljiv.Ja sama sam volontirala i imam kritika,i nadam se da će se stvari poboljšavati,kao što su se i do sada,ali zbilja mislim da je teško prihvatiti ovakav rječnik kad daješ svoje dragocjeno vrijeme i radiš to s najboljom dobrom voljom.

----------


## ana.m

Meni se ne sviđa način na koji je posjetiteljica nastupila. Zapravo jako ružno.
Ali kritika kao je uvijek dobrodošla da bi se kasnije mogle te stvari ispraviti. Naravno ako je konstruktivna.
A što se cijena tiče...Ima ljudi koji ne žele spustiti cijene kada im se sugerira da su previsoke. I onda ako netko želi kupi, a ako ne želi ne mora.
A ne da novce za nešto i onda još prigovara. Vjeruje da nitko nikoga nije tjerao da nešto kupi.

----------


## monax

Bez obzira na amaterski rad treba se osvrnuti na gužvu na zadnjoj rasprodaji! 

Ja sam ušla i vrlo brzo izašla i rado bih volontirala al nepodnosim gužvu   :Wink:  

Milijun je zadovoljnih pa valjda treba biti i neko ko nije

----------


## Mukica

Kritike oko kartoncica, rupica na robi i slicno su oke. I same smo to primjetile i svaki puta iznova upozoravamo cure na splintanju da paze kako splintaju, ali uvijek dodje neka nova volonterka   :Kiss:   koja mozda nije dobro procitala uputstva ili nije cula koliko je vazno paziti na robu.

Ja sam od 15 odvolontirala bar 12 rasprodaja ful tajm i reci cu svakome tko nije zadovoljan amaterskim radom rodinih volontera te misli da smo nemarne i bezobzirne neka na rasprodaju ne dolazi. Neka ljepo ide u ducan, gdje rade profesionalci i tamo neka kupi majicu i hlace i sve ostalo.

Nitko na ovom svijetu nije obavezan ni duzan dolaziti na rodinu rasprodaju.
Neka to cine oni koji misle da mi cinimo dobro njima - jer mogu jeftino i povoljno nabaviti odjecu i opremu i da cinimo dobro Udruzi jer od tog novca moze financirati svoje programe.

Ja znam da se volonterstvo jako malo cijeni, ali kad procitam da sam, kao volonterka, nemarna i bezobrazna voljela bi da mi to netko kaze u facu. 
Jer sve volonterke na raspordaji imaju ime na majici i za svaku od nas se zna TKO je. Lako je biti "posjetiteljica" i prosipati otrov.
Na primopredajama postoje voditeljice smjena, a na samoj rasprodaji voditeljica rasprodaje i svatko tko je nezadovoljan moze traziti da ih netko od osoblja u rozim majicama uputi na njih i  moze im se zaliti osobno.




> Volonterke su jednostavno amaterke i očito nisu ni za ovako banalne i jednostavne poslove,kad ih obavljaju ovako neuredno!


Kak bi bilo da ja sad napisem da si ti zapravo nepismena jer kroz cijeli tvoj post se provlaci cinjenica da ne znas da iza zareza ide razmak?


Ria, ni tu gdje ja radim ne rade svi kako treba, a kao profesionalci smo, dobivamo placu za to... pa ja nit ne ocekujem da ce na rodinoj rasprodaji svi radit kako treba.
Mislim da jednostavno malo previse ocekujete.
Mozda bi pomoglo da malo smanjite kriterije... i da od rodine rasprodaje ocekujete bas ono sto i je... *garage sale*... a ne outlet ducan... to je aktivnost na kojoj 3 dana, 12 sati na dan, radi 50-tak jako, jako, jako razlicitih ljudi. 

To su 3 dana koje vi, posjetitelji, vidite.
O danima da se rasprodaja pripremi logisticki, a kojih ima prije svake barem 10-15 da i ne pricam.

Ja nemam nista protiv kritika... Kritizirajte i predlazite, ali postujte rodine volontere. I ne samo rodine, nego sve volontere ovog svijeta. Jer su zasluzili.

----------


## ana.m

Uf Mukica   :Naklon:  , tak se piše.

----------


## Ria

Mukica, u većini se slažem s tobom. 
Onaj kome se ne sviđa nek ne dolazi tamo kupovati - kao što ja ne dolazim. I nikome ništa. Ja se ne zgražam nad odjećom koju tamo vidim i ne prigovaram, vi ne morate slušati kritike, ljudi dolaze, kupuju, zadovoljni su...potpuno imaš pravo. Nije sve za svakoga jer nismo svi isti.

No ja poštujem i cijenim ono što radite, kao što vjerujem da ima hrpa ljudi koji su zadovoljni onim što nudite i dokle god ima takvih vaš rad ima smisla (ma što god netko mislio o vašem radu).

Ja mislim da nijednom riječju niusam bila bezobrazna ni pokazala nepoštovanje, no koliko sam shvatila vaši komentari se ni ne odnose na mene nego na autoricu topica koja je zaista mogla drugačije izraziti svoje nezadovosljtvo.

No evo ovako, ukoliko vam ne smeta što bi ja da volontiram tamo vjerojatno za 60% odjeće odlučila da ne može u prodaju i što bi ja vjerojatno toliko bolesno pazila na priheftavanje tih cijena da bi sve nervirala, onda ću vam se rado pridružiti na organizaciji iduće rasporodaje.

----------


## Mukica

> no koliko sam shvatila vaši komentari se ni ne odnose na mene nego na autoricu topica koja je zaista mogla drugačije izraziti svoje nezadovosljtvo.


tocno




> No evo ovako, ukoliko vam ne smeta što bi ja da volontiram tamo vjerojatno za 60% odjeće odlučila da ne može u prodaju i što bi ja vjerojatno toliko bolesno pazila na priheftavanje tih cijena da bi sve nervirala, onda ću vam se rado pridružiti na organizaciji iduće rasporodaje.


opce nam, ni malo ne smeta   :Smile:  
dapace, dobro nam dosla :D

----------


## Ria

> no koliko sam shvatila vaši komentari se ni ne odnose na mene nego na autoricu topica koja je zaista mogla drugačije izraziti svoje nezadovosljtvo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> tocno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oki, onda lijepo molim da me se obavijesti o početku radova da organiziram čuvanje teroristice.  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

sljedeca rasprodaja je u subotu 14.06.
primopredaje su u cetvrtak 12. i petak 13.

----------


## Ria

> sljedeca rasprodaja je u subotu 14.06.
> primopredaje su u cetvrtak 12. i petak 13.


Ako još budem tu javim se svakako. Naime, s onim danom kad započnu dežurstva u vrtićima započinje i moj godišnji i selimo se u Split.
No ako budem tu, dolazim.

----------


## krumpiric

Bez obzira na to jesu kritike ispravne ili ne, potrebne ili ne, istinite il ne, tužno je koliko malo i nikako ljudi cijene one koji ostave svoje dijete doma, il ga vuku sa sobom, trče s posla da bi tamo radili do 11 navečer, pa se u subotu dignu u 6ipo, dok ti ljudi slatko spavaju, guraju se s hrpom ljudi i slažu uporno majice koje ta hrpa ljudi baca, il se smrzavaju na vratima, il se trzaju da nebi neš krivo zbrojili na blagajni. Odrade u 3 dana dobri radni tjedan jedne prodavačice u jako popularnom dućanu.




> Volonterke su jednostavno amaterke i *očito nisu ni za ovako banalne i jednostavne poslove*,kad ih obavljaju ovako neuredno!


Tužno.

----------


## stella

Veselim se novoj volonterki   :Wink:

----------


## Ria

Samo se nadam da ću imati prilike i utjecati na neke stvari...neznam kako to ide, ali vjerojatno ne rade svi se. 
Ne bi bila sretna da sudjelujem u nečemuu, a da nijednu svoju ideju ne mogu provesti.

----------


## Ria

> Samo se nadam da ću imati prilike i utjecati na neke stvari...neznam kako to ide, ali vjerojatno ne rade svi se. 
> Ne bi bila sretna da sudjelujem u nečemuu, a da nijednu svoju ideju ne mogu provesti.


Dakako, ne mislim pri tome da ću odlučivati šta i kako će se raditi.
Ma kužite koji mi je point.
Kakve koristi da ja dođem s kontruktivnom kritikom i ponudim svojih 10 prstiju da pomognem da bude bolje ako ću samo odraditi tuđu naredbu i neći imati doticaja s problemom.

----------


## Mukica

ma sve kuzimo, ne brini   :Smile:  
sam ti dodji

----------


## Mukica

> Samo se nadam da ću imati prilike i utjecati na neke stvari...neznam kako to ide, ali vjerojatno ne rade svi se.


procitaj si za pocetak upute za volontere

----------


## fegusti

> ...Kritizirajte i predlazite, ali postujte rodine volontere. I ne samo rodine, nego sve volontere ovog svijeta. Jer su zasluzili.


  :Naklon: 
nda, mogu shvatiti nezadovoljstvo, ali me žalosti ton prvog posta (pogotovo ona rečenica koju je i mukica citirala).

----------


## Roza

Što se tiče ove teme nemam zapravo nikakvih novih komentara, sve je već uglavnom rečeno. 
Primjebe prihvaćam, probati ćemo idući put poraditi na tome. Shvaćam bijes posjetiteljice, a shvaćam i volonterke. 
Ria, poslala sam ti pp u vezi tvojih ideja za poboljšanja na rasprodaji.

----------


## Loryblue

*Ria*, ja mantram da ti stvarno odvolontiraš jer ćeš mi bit "satelit" za kupnju.
tebe ću ja zadužit da umisto mene (kojoj je to stvarno luda želja) prošvrljaš po rasprodaji i obućeš mi dite.  :Kiss: 
a tek onda fino kreneš na godišnji i sve mi kupljeno isporučiš. :D 

btw, potpuno razumim posjetiteljicu u dijelu posta koji se odnosi na ljutnju, ali je mogla malo i smirenijim tonom kazat. ali hebat ga, zašto bi svi morali imat taktike i sve uvit u celofan kad govorimo.
ona je napisala ovako kako je napisala, ali vjerujem da joj je osnovna misao bila konstruktivna kritika, a ne baš pljucanje volonterki koje očito puste dušu na tim rasprodajama.

što se tiče cijena, koliko kužim određuje ih prodavač.
i kritika na visinu cijene ide onima koji prodaju.
ako je neko pohlepan pa nabije cijenu, roba mu se neće prodat i živili.

ako kupiš nešto što ti je skupo, pa to je samo stvar onoga tko je odlučio izbrojit novce.

a vjerujem i kako su volonterke primile na znaje da ubuduće ne buše robu neko papiriće klamaju na etiketu.

a uostalom koliko puta se meni dogodilo da kupim robu u dućanu, dođem doma i otkrijem x mana toj robi (ili je krivo sašivena, ili je rukav/nogavica jedna kraća druga duža, ili ima rupicu.....).
i zamisli kad bi volonterke svaki komadić robe pregledavale ko što mi pregledavamo kad donesemo kupljeno doma. mogle bi komodno počet zaprimat robu u siječnju, a rasprodaju napravit u lipnju kad bi završile sa svim pregledavanjima.

jesam li rekla kako bi ja volila posjetit makar jednu rasprodaju  :Grin:

----------


## litala

rabljena roba cesto nema etiketu. ja prva na robi svoje djece vecinom odmah po kupnji odrezem etiketu jer su svi redom alergicni na njih i smetaju ih i zuljaju da ne bi covjek povjerovao...   :Rolling Eyes:  

no, tocno je i da nije potrebno robu splintati po sred sredine, sav sasvim dobro moze posluziti za splintu... no, to se vec zna i pise u uputama  :Smile:

----------


## thalia

šta je splintanje?   :Embarassed:

----------


## Frida

O splintanju:

Osim "starih" volonterki na rasprodajama volontiraju i "početnice", a svi znamo da su greške moguće, posebno ako se nešto radi prvi puta i u brzini. 

Ja pozivam posjetiteljicu da nam se pridruži i vlastitim primjerom pokaže profesionalnost i sposobnost za banalne i jednostavne poslove, kao što je priprema rasprodaje.


Splintanje - dodatno obilježavanje robe kartončićima sa šifrom i cijenom, pomoću specijalnog pištolja i plastične splinte (ono to u dućanu drži kartončić sa podacima za etiketu).

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Ja pozivam posjetiteljicu da nam se pridruži i vlastitim primjerom pokaže profesionalnost i sposobnost *za banalne i jednostavne poslove, kao što je priprema rasprodaje.*


  :Laughing:  

Mislim da samo netko tko odvolontira primopredaju i rasprodaju može biti svjestan koliki je to posao. 

Zato - dobrodošli/dobrodošle!




> Ja nemam nista protiv kritika... Kritizirajte i predlazite, ali postujte rodine volontere. I ne samo rodine, nego sve volontere ovog svijeta. Jer su zasluzili.


  :Heart:

----------


## Muca

meni post 'napadateljice'   :Wink:   zvuči kao ljutita reakcija nekoga tko nije uspio prodati ono što je naumio.

iznimno sam zadovoljna rasprodajama, pa tako i ovom zadnjom, ima super robice, i sve što sam izabrala je bilo super posplintano, neka robica je čak i super mirišala..ne znam zaista, ali nemam nekih prigovora.
nervira me gužva, ali to je cijena koju moramo platiti kako bi mogli kopati među prvima   :Grin:  
došla sam ranije, bila je već tada ooooooogromna gužva, bacila se na 'naš' uzrast, našla ssssssuper stvarčice, i...........voila...zadovoljna otišla doma!
divim se organiziranosti i radu, i slažem se da volonterski rad valja cijeniti, a ne pljuvati po njemu.
čak štoviše, da su cure i plaćene za to što rade ko crvi na propuhu, ne mislim da bi bolje odradile svoj posao, jer motivacija konkretne populacije, očito je - nije u novcu.
nitko nije bezgrešan, tko radi taj i griješi, a tko ne radi, taj ni ne može pogriješiti.
taj samo ovako zvoca.
 :Razz:

----------


## petraa

ja sam često na  rasprodajama,i mogu shvatiti da se volonterke trude i žele najbolje i da im se potkrade pokoja greška kao Mukici koja se ufurala u to da je to njezina  rasprodaja , mislim , njezina vlastita ,pa da može ljude "slat" u dućan ak im se ne sviđa,mislim,draga,probudi se  :Laughing:  
katastrofa :shock:

----------


## Frida

> kao Mukici koja se ufurala u to da je to njezina  rasprodaja , mislim , njezina vlastita ,pa da može ljude "slat" u dućan ak im se ne sviđa,mislim,draga,probudi se  
> katastrofa :shock:


Gdje je to Mukica rekla da je rasprodaja njezina?! Valjda ima pravo napisati što misli, posebno kada je u pravu.

Kada bilo koja od vas napravi za rasprodaju ovoliko koliko je napravila Mukica onda možete komentirati na ovaj način, do tada ste ste stvarno  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## retha

> sljedeca rasprodaja je u subotu 14.06.


Ja bum opet fulala rasprodaju..  :Sad:  

I to da se netko registrirao na forum sam zato da bla-bla-bla..  :Rolling Eyes:  

Rasprodaja je rasprodaja..ja i u ducanu znam kupit nekaj kaj ima nekakvu malu rupicu (od loseg splintanju) i kaj onda kaj ima rupicu..kad je cijena toliko niska da me sramota uopce reci.

----------


## petraa

sam unazad 3 godine prikupljala robu  od mojih prijatelja i donirala ju na rasprodaji pa svakako imam pravo zaključiti da je istup Mukice u najmanju ruku neukusan , bahat i nepristojan.  :Mad:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Frida prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja pozivam posjetiteljicu da nam se pridruži i vlastitim primjerom pokaže profesionalnost i sposobnost *za banalne i jednostavne poslove, kao što je priprema rasprodaje.*
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Mislim da samo netko tko odvolontira primopredaju i rasprodaju može biti svjestan koliki je to posao. 
> ...


Mommy, ja te danas samo mogu potpisivat   :Wink:

----------


## Frida

petraa, ja još jednom ponavljam: kada bilo koja za rasprodaju ili na rasprodaji napravi onoliko koliko i Mukica imati će ju pravo prozivati, tim više što ti je promaklo nešto jako važno:




> Ja nemam nista protiv kritika... Kritizirajte i predlazite, ali postujte rodine volontere. I ne samo rodine, nego sve volontere ovog svijeta. Jer su zasluzili.

----------


## Mukica

Frida

nemoj se sekirat
vrlo je ocito da se petraa ulogirala samo i jedino zbog toga da bi napisala ovih par postova 

 :Laughing:

----------


## petraa

ti si počela postat od broja 100?  :Laughing:   Ili kao i svi brojiš od 1. pa dalje?Nisam se zato ulogirala al da je bio povod-je. Pa i dalje mislim ,bila volonter ili ne ,neke osnove pristojnosti smo naučili doma. Kaj misliš?   :Laughing:

----------


## kinder

vjerojatno je Mukica krenula od broja jedan kao i ti ali su njezini razlozi ulogiravanja bili druge prirode  za razliku od tvojih   :Smile:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> ti si počela postat od broja 100?   Ili kao i svi brojiš od 1. pa dalje?Nisam se zato ulogirala al da je bio povod-je. Pa i dalje mislim ,bila volonter ili ne ,neke osnove pristojnosti smo naučili doma. Kaj misliš?


...a trebala bi krenuti od sebe, ne misliš li tako? Smajlići ne pomažu u ciničnom postu.
Čemu takvo bezrazložno napadanje zbog jedne posjetiteljice koja se našla prozvanom, zbog osobnog nezadovoljstva, kritizirati volonterke kao amaterke u najlošijem smislu te riječi?
Za organizaciju rodinih raspodaja mnogo ljudi ulaže puno svojeg vlastitog, privatnog vremena, truda i ljubavi. *To treba poštovati.* Dobronamjerna kritika uvijek je dobrodošla, ova to zasigurno nije bila. Slagala se ti s time ili ne.

Mukica:   :Naklon:

----------


## Frida

> neke osnove pristojnosti smo naučili doma. Kaj misliš?


Ovako kao ti?  :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

> Za organizaciju rodinih raspodaja mnogo ljudi ulaže puno svojeg vlastitog, privatnog vremena, truda i ljubavi. To treba poštovati.


i nikako mi nije jasno kako to ljudi ne kuže.
većina ljudi se ne trudi na poslu na kojem zarađuje plaću od koje živi onolko koliko se cure i dečki trude bez ikakve osobne koristi  :Love:  
I kakav takve izjave njima imaju ton  :/ 
Mislim, ja se ne osjećam dobro ni ako se trudim na poslu i radim kako treba, a bivam kritizirana na ružan način prepun nepoštivanja prema trudu i radu, a kako tek ovako..

----------


## petraa

Da ,draga Frido,kao ja.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

e petra, petra   :Nope:

----------


## Ria

Uh, ovo još traje :/ 
Mislim da je sve već rečeno, nema se smisla unedogled raspravljati, a pogotovo vrijeđati.

Ja sam evo pročitala Upute za volontere i ne sviđa mi se što na ono što je meni smetalo najviše na rasprodaji na kojoj sam bila, neću moć utjecati.
Tj. činjenica da samo iskusnije volonterke pregledavaju robu prilikom zaprimanja mi onemogućava da utječem u tom dijelu.

*Kre*, vidim ja da si ti već našla sebe u mom volontiranju   :Laughing:  , ali obzirom na datum, bojim se da ćeš ostat bez ulova.  

*Roza*, prčitala sam tvoj PP, odgovrim ti ovih dana.

----------


## lat

Cure,dozvolite da svatko ima svoje mišljenje.Svatko ima neko svoje iskustvo(dobro ili loše) i na osnovu toga donosi neke zaključke.
Ja osobno nisam nikad bila na rasprodaji,a i da jesam i da nisam bila zadovoljna vjerojatno bih to rekla na glas.Međutim,to zaista ne bi umanjilo vrijednost rada i truda žena koje tamo rade.
Kriteriji su nam različiti-ono sto je meni ok možda nekom nije i obrnuto.
To ne znači da se netko ne trudi.Uostalom,te žene su tamo volonterke što znači da su tamo svojevoljno.Već samim tim dokazuje se njihov trud...  :Kiss:

----------


## petraa

nije uopće upitna kvaliteta rada volontera,općenito je njihov rad za mene besprijekoran i učinkovit iznad svega,to nisam kritizirala da ne bi bilo zabune,cure padaju s nogu  :Saint:

----------


## pomikaki

amater dolazi od franc. amateur (ili tako nekako   :Embarassed:  ) tj, ljubitelj, i izvorno označava onog tko nešto radi iz ljubavi za razliku od onod koji je za svoj rad plaćen   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Drago mi je vidjeti da su se smirile strasti   :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

ajme, nema me malo na forumu i sta propustim :shock: , ali bez daljnjega bi potpisala sve sto su Frida i Mukica rekle

----------


## banshee

ja mislim da bi posjetiteljica trebala  doc i pokazat svima kako se radi.

----------


## stella

> ja mislim da bi posjetiteljica trebala  doc i pokazat svima kako se radi.


S obzirom da smo je sve tako lijepo pozvale da nam se pridruži na sljedećoj rasprodaji, mislim da ne bi bilo pristojno da nas nakon svega odbije   :Wink:

----------


## sova

Ja sam bila na prošloj rodinoj rasprodaji.
Dobra je stvar što seprodaju relativno očuvane stvari po niskim cijenama da i roditelji koji si ne mogu priuštiti novu opremu za bebu mogu na ovaj način osigurati da bebi ništa ne nedostaje. Rasprodaju pozdravljam iz toga razloga i smatram je vrlo korisnom. Samo me je šokirala jedna stvar prilikom ulaza u prostor rasprodaje- naplatili su nam ulaznicu???
Nije li to kontradiktorno samoj ideji rasprodaje?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Samo me je šokirala jedna stvar prilikom ulaza u prostor rasprodaje- naplatili su nam ulaznicu???
> Nije li to kontradiktorno samoj ideji rasprodaje?


rasprodaja, osim što je dobra za prodavatelje i kupce  je i jedan od načina samofinanciranja RODA
a u to spada i naplaćivanje ulaznica
bar ja tako na to gledam

----------


## ivarica

na taj nacin roda pokriva dio troska iznajmljivanja prostora

----------


## sova

možda bi trebalo uzimati novac od onih koji imaju, a ne od onih koji nemaju. 
Samo prijedlog i nadam se konstruktivna kritika.

----------


## Ancica

sova, tko su ti koji imaju?   :Smile:

----------


## sova

bogate firme, pojedinci...jednom riječju sponzori. Ne kažem da ih je lako naći, onda bi svi imali   :Smile:  .

----------


## Maya&Leon

Draga Sova, svi koji su ikada bili uključeni u dobrotovorni ili humanitarni rad, znaju koliko je teško doći do izvora financiranja   :Sad:  . 
Upravo je nevjerojatno koliko ljudi je sposobno sućutno klimati glavom nad nekim problemom i potom se okrenuti i odmah zaboraviti.
Udruge moraju same pronaći sponzore, jer vjeruj, rijetki kucaju na vrata.
Simbolična naknada za ulaz je najmanje što roditelji mogu učiniti kada se volonteri već potrude omogućiti (i onima koji imaju skromnija primanja) kupnju po povlaštenoj cijeni   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

pa ne naplacujemo ulaz u pucku kuhinju


dosad se nitko nije bunio na naplatu ulaznice, valjda iz razloga sto je cijena stvarno izuzetno korektna i sto su svi svjesni koliki trud i organizacija i rodino ulaganje stoji iza tog.

i mislim da je vecini njih ipak draze platiti 5 kn za uci u prostor "zasticen" od sponzora. mozda si zaboravila kako to moze ipak biti uzasno naporno za kupce.

----------


## ella

zadnji put kad sam bila na rasprodaji nisam bila zadovoljna jer ponuda je bila losa a cijene previsoke za to nisu krive volonterke nego prodavatelji

 probat cu doc na sljedecu rasprodaju da probam naci nesto za svoju Bubu   :Razz:  

volonterke svaka vam cast na trudu ja za to nebi imala zivaca  :Kiss:

----------


## anna-y

Malo mi nije jasno o kakvim visokim cijenama se priča? :? 
Ako prodaješ košuljicu ili hlačice koje, recimo, u trgovini platiš 150-200 kuna, a na rasprodaji tražiš 30-40 i još 30% ide Rodi, ne kužim šta je tu kupcu preskupo?
Ja sam presretna da rasprodaja postoji, jer mogu malca za male novce super obući. Ono što sam mu do sada kupovala bilo je praktički novo, super očuvano i vrijedi svake kuna.
Ima, naravno i lošije robe, ali nitko nikoga ne prisiljava da kupi nešto što ne vrijedi. 
Rasprodaja je savršeno postavljena, iako neke sitnice treba usavršiti. Ali, ako nisi komplicirana biljka, sve je puno ljepše :D

----------

